# Congrats Shelby Reimer 2nd in FBO at IBO Worlds



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

Congratulations to fellow Canuck Shelby Reimer of Enderby, BC for her 2nd place finish in FBO at the IBO Worlds - Great shooting!!

....must have been taught by her mom


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Good shooting, a great accomplishment for sure!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats Shelby on your 2nd place IBO Worlds finish.


----------

